# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 8F7E1C040B35B613CCEA98C616CABCA0 [Trojan.Win32.Agent.xjjh, UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 8F7E1C040B35B613CCEA98C616CABCA0 
Размер в байтах: 8678800

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:28, в том числе:
 безопасные:5
 вредоносные:3
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:28, в том числе:
 безопасные:6
 вредоносные:5
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

